# Best TKD uniforms?



## IcemanSK

I'm trying to find 2 things. 1) A good WTF dobok (other than Addias or Nike) because I teach (rather than compete) & don't like to look like a walking billboard for a uniform company. 2) A company that sells traditional white uniforms that either has stripes on the uniforms, or will put them on for a reasonable price. (Unless just having a tailor put them on works best (in your experience.).


----------



## Gemini

I have 2 ProSpec uniforms I wear for just that. They tend to grab when I work up a sweat, but for just teaching in, are very comfortable. There's nothing fancy about them, just plain white with a black color. No stripes though.

We had a similar discussion about TKD doboks not too long ago. I'll try to hunt down the thread for you. I think you'll find some good leads to what you're looking for.

Found it.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26241&highlight=favorite+uniform


----------



## bignick

We get our uniforms from Tekno

Their Kicho uniform is nice and simple and the only place it says Tekno, I believe, is just the little patch on the sternum


----------



## IcemanSK

Gemini said:
			
		

> I have 2 ProSpec uniforms I wear for just that. They tend to grab when I work up a sweat, but for just teaching in, are very comfortable. There's nothing fancy about them, just plain white with a black color. No stripes though.
> 
> We had a similar discussion about TKD doboks not too long ago. I'll try to hunt down the thread for you. I think you'll find some good leads to what you're looking for.
> 
> Found it.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26241&highlight=favorite+uniform


 
Thanks for the thread heads up! I still need advice on my 2nd question, for those who have ideas.


----------



## bignick

Do you mean the traditional crossover uniforms?

For those you'd have to look for Tang Soo Do or Karate...


----------



## IcemanSK

bignick said:
			
		

> Do you mean the traditional crossover uniforms?
> 
> For those you'd have to look for Tang Soo Do or Karate...


 
Sorry Nick. Yes, I mean those uniforms.


----------



## bignick

Here's a place to start, AWMA, I've never ordered a uniform from them but the stuff I have has been pretty good.

Like I said, check out karate uniforms as well...


----------



## terryl965

Tekno J-3 is the best for working out in, it breaths so much more than all the others out there.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK

bignick said:
			
		

> We get our uniforms from Tekno
> 
> Their Kicho uniform is nice and simple and the only place it says Tekno, I believe, is just the little patch on the sternum


 
Wow, have I been out of the WTF loop a long time! When I started (yeah, listen up kids. Gandpa's gonna tell ya a story ) in 1982, we wore traditional "karate type" uniforms. Shortly after, they introced the V neck uniforms. And they were all cotton (or cotton/poly blend) but nothing like these today. These things look like they have GPs's on em or something. 

Its a very differnt TKD than when I was a kid.:supcool: :asian:


----------



## bignick

Indeed...I started in '94 and still wore the pullover jacket..I still prefer them if given a choice...to try to find one as "TKD" uniform now is gonna be pretty impossible...


----------



## IcemanSK

How are Kwon's v-neck uniforms? Anyone tried em?


----------



## The Kai

A V what?


----------



## IcemanSK

The Kai said:
			
		

> A V what?


 
Sorry if I wasn't clear. How are Kwon's TKD uniforms?


----------



## The Kai

Don't know I buy the sd uniform ar a karate uniform, I except they'd be good...unless they are not


----------



## bignick

Little thread bump here....

But Santa was nice to me this year and I'm thinking about buying a new uniform.  For those with experience with Tekno's J3 uniform.  I've seen tons of them and am just wondering how much bigger they are cut.  I know they are cut looser, but a size 8 Tekno for me is usually a little tight in the shoulders and the legs are far to skinny....anybody think a size 8 might be big enough...maybe a 1/2 to full size bigger in comparison to their standard line...?


----------



## IcemanSK

Now I'm looking into student TKD uniforms. Which company has a good quality & yet inexpensive student uniform? I'm gonna start a non-profit school in a low-icome neighborhood. In my search, Kwon has a good wholesale price, so far. Better than Century.

Can someone point me in another direction to go or not to go? Thanks.


----------



## Kacey

www.masterlineco.com - but you have to register as a wholesaler to get the best price.  It's not hard - you just have to be able to honestly list yourself as an instructor.  The student weight karate uniforms (with the crossover shirt, with ties, and elastic waist pants) are between about $10 and $15 for wholesalers, plus a reasonable shipping fee (flat rate).  The price varies by size and weight - bigger sizes, or heavier weight cost more.


----------



## IcemanSK

Kacey said:
			
		

> www.masterlineco.com - but you have to register as a wholesaler to get the best price. It's not hard - you just have to be able to honestly list yourself as an instructor. The student weight karate uniforms (with the crossover shirt, with ties, and elastic waist pants) are between about $10 and $15 for wholesalers, plus a reasonable shipping fee (flat rate). The price varies by size and weight - bigger sizes, or heavier weight cost more.


 
Wow, I haven't heard of Masterline since my ITF days of the late 80's & early 90's! Do they have WTF uniforms? That's who I'm connected with now.


----------



## Miles

Suggest you check out "Best Martial Arts Supply"-800 346-3116 is toll-free # and www.sangmoosa.com is their website.  They have several student uniforms as well as the name brand (i.e. Nike/Adidas) doboks.  Their wholesale prices are very good.

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK

Miles said:
			
		

> Suggest you check out "Best Martial Arts Supply"-800 346-3116 is toll-free # and www.sangmoosa.com is their website. They have several student uniforms as well as the name brand (i.e. Nike/Adidas) doboks. Their wholesale prices are very good.
> 
> Miles


 
You are the 1st person to recommend Sang Moo Sa. They're in my neck-o'-the-woods in So. Cal. I've always wondered if they had good prices. I will check them out at your recommendation.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Kacey

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Wow, I haven't heard of Masterline since my ITF days of the late 80's & early 90's! Do they have WTF uniforms? That's who I'm connected with now.



They do - I think with your choice of white or black on the v-neck.  Since I wear ITF, I haven't looked at those - but it would be worth your time to check.  Just a note - I use Firefox as my browser, and their site doesn't work properly with it; I have to use IE to access it properly.


----------



## DuneViking

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Now I'm looking into student TKD uniforms. Which company has a good quality & yet inexpensive student uniform? I'm gonna start a non-profit school in a low-icome neighborhood. In my search, Kwon has a good wholesale price, so far. Better than Century.
> 
> Can someone point me in another direction to go or not to go? Thanks.


 
We have used Kwons uniforms for several years now. I find them a good value, and although I bought my old uniforms from Century, it was before we had a Kwons supplier. My last uniform, my first black one for working outdoors to hide the grass stains, was from Kwons. We also have several students that use the V neck TKD uniform, though I still prefer the old 'karate' style myself. I noticed that Kwons uniforms are also more generously cut than Century. I take a 6 in Century, and a 5 in Kwons. Our club is also generally not for profit and we offer them to our students for $20, so we profit enough to pay for the 60 mile round trip to the nearest Kwons to get them.


----------



## Slippery_Pete

Tekno


----------

